
The world is catching up on AI - hhs
https://www.axios.com/us-share-artificial-intelligence-investment-cdf9bf0f-d036-4b21-b96b-7ab2e2d8332a.html
======
MiroF
I am skeptical of the premise in this article that primary driver of AI
innovation is start up funding. If anything, most of the big recent AI
developments are only unlockable/accessible to players with huge amounts of
scale, ie. big institutional technology players.

